# Evtl. interessante Features



## Xmasman (12. Februar 2005)

So wollte hier nochmal 1-2 interessante Features sagen die für den BLASC ganz nett wären.

1. Evtl. wenn Leute lange spielen die Möglichkeit einzustellen, dass jede Stunde mal die Daten gesendet werden, so können aussenstehende sehen wie weit die Personen sind.

2. Das Gebiet mit in die Daten übernehmen wo sich der Charakter befindet so kann man schnell sehen ob man evtl. mit der Person zusammenarbeiten kann oder wo diese sich halt befindet.


----------



## Asgir (14. Februar 2005)

Bei den Einstellungen, welche Daten mit übertragen werden sollen, würd ich mir mehr Optionen wünschen. Skills und Talente z.B. würde ich nicht gerne veröffentlichen, aber ab das Equipment wär zum posen doch was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider kann man das, soweit ich gesehen hab, nicht trennen.


----------

